# Red Jewel in 40 breeder with Blue Acara



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Would a single male Red Jewel be able to survive in a 40 breeder with a male Blue Acara (somewhat agressive) of similar size? (3-4") I am looking to stock my 40 breeder with Blue Acara Firemouth (which I don't have), and now this Red Jewel. (Friend is trying to get rid of it)

Thanks

Art


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I have never kept Blue acara but have had a few Jewels. Jewels are pretty hardy and can be aggressive. you might be ok in a 40B always good to have a back up plan in case it doesn't work.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Blue Acara Firemouth? Do you have more than one fish, or could you please clarify which fish you have?

This is a 36" long tank? Could you describe the dimensions please?


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

no u shouldn't do that.. A blue acara and a firemouth can be tank mates just not a jewel cichlid


----------

